# identify boa morphs



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

hi a friend of mine picked these up from ham for me he bought them as
a salmon red boa
and 
a red salmon scarlet boa (scarlet boa)

ive googled them and cant find much on them is a salmon red a normal hypo , and any ideas on the scarlet
heres picts
thanks
red salmon
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/b54gun-albums-boas-picture209154-hypo.jpg

thers mor picts in my album

scarlet


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

red salmon


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

salmon scarlet i just a line of salmon like hypo and i think the red is just a line breed colour


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah i think they are just lines of salmon, think the scarlet refers to how red the line of salmon/ hypo is. They look like supers hypos to me aswel :2thumb: no way of proving that unless you breed them of course!

Stunning boa by the way


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

cheers for the replys guys ive located the breeder and the parents are

the red salmon is from red salmon x red salmon

and

the red salmon scarlet is from red salmon scarlet x red salmon scarlet

not much help but does this make them supers ???


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

it may well make them supers but you never know! as salmon x salmon also produces normals wont know for definate until you breed them unfortunatly. from what i have read (but it isnt definitive) is that if the saddles have no blaco rings around them then that is a super!


----------

